# Can You Make a Sensible Sentence Using........



## Mike (Jan 25, 2018)

....... The word "and" consecutively five (5) times?

i.e. and, and, and, and, and.

I can.

Mike.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 25, 2018)

You ask that, and why, and in what language, and how long of a sentence, and it has to make sense, and what's the point?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2018)

It's my understanding that you cannot make a sentence with the 3 to's..to, too and two..


----------



## Olivia (Jan 25, 2018)

I will prove to the two of you, that's just as possible, too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 25, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> It's my understanding that you cannot make a sentence with the 3 to's..to, too and two..View attachment 47672


I went *to* a *two* for one sale and you did *too*.


----------



## Lara (Jan 25, 2018)

And a 1 and a 2 Cha-Cha-Cha, and a 3 and a 4 Cha-Cha-Cha, is how the dance goes.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I will prove to the two of you, that's just as possible, too.





AZ Jim said:


> I went *to* a *two* for one sale and you did *too*.


Is it right *to* end *two* sentences with a *too*?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 25, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Is it right *to* end *two* sentences with a *too*?



I don't know to whom two sentences ending in a too would not be a bit too questionable.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I don't know to whom two sentences ending in a too would not be a bit too questionable.


He he


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2018)

Lara said:


> And a 1 and a 2 Cha-Cha-Cha, and a 3 and a 4 Cha-Cha-Cha, is how the lyrics go.


Me thinks Lara answered the OP..


----------



## Olivia (Jan 25, 2018)

Except that was only four "and's".


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Except that was only four "and's".


....


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2018)

Sue and Bob went to both Krogers and Safeway looking for a turkey and some dressing and in the end they bought those two items and a bag of potatoes.  FIVE!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 25, 2018)

It's difficult to make a sentence with the three words "and" and "and" and "and" used consecutively.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 25, 2018)

jujube said:


> Sue and Bob went to both Krogers and Safeway looking for a turkey and some dressing and in the end they bought those two items and a bag of potatoes.  FIVE!



If you had only added a "too" at the end, you would have covered both the five "ands" and to, two, too, in one sentence!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2018)

Now we know who the smart kids are!


----------



## Mike (Jan 25, 2018)

Olivia said:


> You ask that, and why, and in what language?



Olivia, the forum is called English Language, so we will use that.

The landlord of a pub in England called "Dog And Duck" wanted
a new sign, but didn't want to spend too much money, one of
his regular drinkers said that he would do it and got the job.

When he delivered the sign to the landlord it read "DogAndDuck"
The landlord pointed out to the man who had made the sign that,
"There should have been a space between Dog and and and and
and Duck".

That is how to do it, I am not sure about commas, so I left them
out.

Mike.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 25, 2018)

"You ask that, and why, and in what language, and how long of a sentence, and it has to make sense, and what's the point?"

That was my sentence with the five "ands".

The rest of what you just wrote, I honestly don't understand. 

Now, if you meant to write a sentence with five "ands" in a row, I agree that I don't know how one would do that and still make any sense. 

Unless:

"Writing a sentence with "and" "and"  "and"  "and"  "and" doesn't make sense". That's my sentence.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 25, 2018)

Mike said:


> Olivia, the forum is called English Language, so we will use that.
> 
> The landlord of a pub in England called "Dog And Duck" wanted
> a new sign, but didn't want to spend too much money, one of
> ...





"There should have been a space between Dog and and, and and and Duck". 

For clarity, the instructions should have been "put a space between each word."


----------



## Mike (Jan 26, 2018)

I apologise for any misleading, it was never intended,
I didn't study English at school except for the basics
and the story makes a lot more sense when spoken.

Mike.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 26, 2018)

Mike said:


> I apologise for any misleading, it was never intended,
> I didn't study English at school except for the basics
> and the story makes a lot more sense when spoken.
> 
> Mike.



No need to apologize at all.   This was fun!   (And it does take several readings of the answer while looking at the "sign" to understand.   )


----------



## Olivia (Jan 26, 2018)

Don't apologize, Mike. That was a difficult one to translate to text. And quite honestly, I'm not always that great at the uptake.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

When he sang he annoyed his son, and the dog, and the neighbors and his wife and his mother and his grandmother.


----------

